# Want New Bully Pup



## SiN (Jul 29, 2012)

So I'm in the market for a new puppy soon and I'm looking for a nice bully pit, registered, nice bloodlines, without having to spend $6k on a puppy. Seems all the decent bully breeders I come across (Mugglestons, Pitfall, etc.) want $2k at least for a puppy. Granted, I'd love to get a nice block headed, short, stocky blue reverse brendle but I just can't afford to drop even $1k on a puppy right now. Granted, I know that's on the cheap end for decent bloodlines for ANY dog but I am curious, does anyone know of any reputable bully breeders who aren't asking for an arm, leg, 2 lungs n a kidney for a nice puppy with papers? Do any breeders offer discounts for purchasing multiple puppies? I want a blue/blue brendle and my girl wants a tan pit. Do any breeders specialize in both bully and regular pits? I want the bully and my girl wants a regular pit (she thinks bully's are ugly, I strongly differ in opinion lol). Anyway, thanks in advance for any advice you guys can give!

-SiN

EDIT - so i did a little research prompted by my visit here and just learned that the Am Bully and APBT are 2 different breeds .. a few years back I did the same research and what I learned then was that a "bully" pit was a diff style of APBT, with the 2 prominent styles being "bully" style and "game" style. Funny how information can change over the course of 4 years (when I did initial research before I bought Cairo). Also, I'm noticing that a lot of the breeders I've come across offer official APBT bloodlines that LOOK like Bully's but are just short and stocky. Or are in fact Am Bully's but the breeders are calling them APBT's. 

Seems I have a lot to learn here :\ .. side note, is there a clear, definitive way to determine if a breeder has Am Bully's or official APBT's that just look the part? Now I'm all confused lol. Hope someone can help me out here! Thanks guys!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

It is my opinion, yet that is based in experience also, bullies are less than pseudo pit.
a pit is A pit is A pit. Breeding it out makes it nothing more than A diluted form of once greatness.
Theirs nothing been bred to A pit that I would own. Unless it was another pit, and then I would use old school paper browsing before I chose one. The I would physically walk the yard they came from or know the owner breeder by word of mouth reputation, or find someone neutral and knowledgable, even if I had to pay them, to do A walk, dog check, teeth, bite, structure, gait, temperament, is it hostile upon approach? Does it roll over exposing, is it happy, what is it showing characteristically.
Back in the day, game doggers, especially the old guys would sit quietly and watch A litter, the parents, or they even knew the sire, dam. One old guy, Fletcher, he could handle A young dog, andit was like that old Indian had powers, it's really sad, that today folks go to the internet for information and use it solely as their decision making determinate.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Check out the bully 101 section on here, there is alot of info on the american bully there. What are your wants out of a new dog ? might help determine what breed best suits you. If you are wanting an american bully do you want to find something local or is shipping an option? what class of bully do you want, pocket, standard, classic, XL, or extreme? to learn more about the different classes check out wwww.ABKC.org and look at the breed link on the left side it should come up with them all. And then last what is your budget? We may be able to point you in the direction of some reputable breeders. Also while on the ABKC site check out the events and see if there are any shows comming up in your area, best place to meet breeders and see the dogs hands on. You may want to look into a read up on Am staffs as well if you like the thicker looking APBT body.


----------



## SiN (Jul 29, 2012)

thanks guys! angelbaby, i'll definitely look into it a little more and get back to you! 

I just read a bunch of sites that trash talk American Bully's. Saying that guys only want to get them because they look tough and they want people to think there tough because they have a tough looking dog or to scare people with their dogs. Hilarious to me, but in truth it makes sense, some lames are like that I suppose. 

Me, on the other hand, I don't need to project "tough guy" thru my dog. I just want a nice family dog and I personally think Bully pits are GORGEOUS! 

EDIT - Angelbaby, I checked out the ABKC site and definitely want Standard American Bully. I like the Standard, XL and Classic, not too big a fan of the Pocket or Extreme's. Local would be nice but if I can't find a reputable breeder nearby shipping is certainly an option (I know shipping animal's isn't cheap but in the grand scheme when it comes to purchasing quality does it matter much?). Also, right now my budget is nonexistent, I'm just doing research so when the time comes I have all my "pits" in a row. If you could point me in the direction of some reputable breeders I would greatly appreciate it. I can start looking into them now and narrow them down so by years end, when I plan on buying the new addition to my family, I'll have a breeder chosen. I've kind of been dead set on a Pitfall Kennel's puppy. Pitfall is hip hop group Outkast's kennel and they have some gorgeous dogs. 

Curious though, since American Bully's are seperate breeds all together I can throw all the APBT bloodline stuff I've learned out the window huh? I'll have to regroup and learn about American Bully bloodlines and such I suppose? 

Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

no the classes only pertain to the american bully. there are no pocket pits or XL pits as you see some jokes advertise. There are always people who bash the bullys alot of times it's people who have never owned one or know anything about them . To each there own, Mine are great family dogs raised in the home with kids as are alot of the members on here with bullys. I prefer the bully over the APBT due to the laid back attitude but willingness to go when I want.


----------



## SiN (Jul 29, 2012)

yea I totally understand. Everyone I meet who has a gorgeous bully just calls it a "pit bull" and when asked about bloodlines says "red nose" or "blue nose" or some such nonsense. I know with APBT's it's all about bloodlines and my girlfriend has her heart set on a fawn/tan APBT. She's not a fan of the stocky/thick/muscled dogs. I always thought I prefered the bully STYLE APBT but turns out I prefer a whole different breed of dog. go figure! 

Anyhoo, not sure why I edited my previous post, should've just replied -shrugz- .. thanks for all the info so far ;]


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Your girl sounds like she has a color picked out. Bloodlines determine the breed, anything razors edge, gotti , GK,remy ,ect are all american bully lines. there are alot of threads on different bloodlines in the bully101 section you can read up on them there. If she like the more slender look has she looked into am staffs or UKC style APBT's? Also not all bullys are thick and short like that , look into the classic or standard class of bullys. If you post up your area some people on here may know of some events to check out. Since you are early on and trying to decide what you may want I would check everything out, ABKC show, ADBA shows and UKC shows if you have them in your area and see what stands out to you and talk to the owners.


----------



## SiN (Jul 29, 2012)

very cool .. i'll def check them all out and have her look at some amstaff's and the like! i showed her the standard and classic am bully's and she said "eww they're ugly" so they're a no go lol. we'll probably end up getting a dog for her and a dog for her since we can't agree. but thanks for all the input, appreciate it! ;]


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

if you live in the same house .. be prepaired for multi dog fun times.. like crate n rotate posibilities


----------



## SiN (Jul 29, 2012)

multi dog fun time? lol .. care to elaborate a bit? ;p .. and yea, i'll def have to invest in a crate or 2 .. and find a way to keep them from getting food aggression when eating .. maybe feed 'em in seperate rooms? much to learn, but it'll be well worth it!


----------

